
Intel to take stake in German mapping firm HERE in automated driving push - ramxtr
https://www.yahoo.com/news/intel-seeking-indirect-stake-mapping-firm-german-cartel-104141946--finance.html?ref=gs
======
ForHackernews
HERE is a great option for offline navigation on Android.

~~~
LordWinstanley
...except you can't import your existing bookmarks/placemarks.

HERE Maps looks like an interesting app but, with no way to import the
hundreds of places I've saved over the years in other GPS apps and things like
Google Earth, it's a non-starter for me. I just can't fathom why so many app
designers still think that no-one is ever going to want to bring their
existing data to the new app [or take their data from that app to elsewhere].

Maps.me[1] is the only Android navigation app I've found that actually allows
easy import & export of your data [in KML/KMZ] format. It's not perfect by a
long chalk, but it does get a million 'Brownie Points' just for that.

[1] [https://maps.me/en/home](https://maps.me/en/home)

~~~
ForHackernews
I do like Maps.me, but until recently they didn't offer navigation, just maps.

> I just can't fathom...

I, on the other hand, cannot fathom why I would would ever need to save
locations long-term in any GPS or mapping program. I occasionally save a
location when I'm heading there, but that's it. Maybe you do something very
different with your mapping apps than I do.

~~~
LordWinstanley
>>Maybe you do something very different with your mapping apps than I do.

I do a lot of camping. So, when I find a good spot, I like to save the
location, in case I want to go there again.

I also bookmark quite a few distant-ish places I visit semi-regularly [even
though I know the way there] as I like to use the 'distance to destination'
and 'ETA' read-outs to monitor my progress.

I also do things like bookmark that nice pub or restaurant I stumble across
while on holiday somewhere, so I know some decent places to go, if I'm ever in
that area again.

So, yes. My usage of mapping apps is a bit more 'archival' than the transitory
way someone like a taxi or delivery driver might use them —which is why I need
to be able to import my existing bookmarks.

